# Head-Up Display Cutout in Dashboard



## kplatinum777 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi. This is my first post here. I just bought a pre-owned 2016 Cruze Premier w/ RS package in Kinetic Blue Metallic yesterday. I love the thing. It has, I believe, every option package available, including navigation, the 8" MyLink display, the sunroof, and all of the driving aids. Weirdly, there's a spot on the dashboard, in-line with the instrument binnacle, that looks like it would house a head-up display (HUD) projector, yet the car does not have a HUD. Has anyone else noticed this? Maybe it's something to do with wanting to have a common dashboard, because GM offers a HUD in another market? I'm merely curious.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It is for (if you have it) a alert light that will flash on the windscreen if you are closing on stopped traffic too rapidly.

Rob


----------



## kplatinum777 (Jan 4, 2018)

Robby said:


> It is for (if you have it) a alert light that will flash on the windscreen if you are closing on stopped traffic too rapidly.
> 
> Rob


Oh, okay, yeah I do have the forward collision warning. This is my first car with it. Ironically, I have the Cruze because I totaled my old car (2014 Lincoln MKS) by running into the back of someone at speed. I haven't triggered the FCW in the Cruze, so I didn't know that was how it worked.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Make sure that you have it turned on. It is controlled by the left control pad on the steering wheel. It will be the center button. You can choose how sensitive the system is also. When it is active you'll also see a colored car indicator on your DIC that shows if you're following too closely. Green and you're at a safe distance behind the car in front of you at your current speed. Yellow and you should back off a bit, red and you're following at an unsafe distance. It's a handy tool, especially on the highway!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It'll flash red and beep loudly if you approach someone too quickly without your foot on the brake.

Mine goes off at random times when I'm not even about to hit anything, so it'll probably happen sooner or later. Red cars seem to freak it out.


----------



## kplatinum777 (Jan 4, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> It'll flash red and beep loudly if you approach someone too quickly without your foot on the brake.
> 
> Mine goes off at random times when I'm not even about to hit anything, so it'll probably happen sooner or later. Red cars seem to freak it out.


Yeah, it's started to false-positive about once a day now.


----------



## kplatinum777 (Jan 4, 2018)

Premier17 said:


> Make sure that you have it turned on. It is controlled by the left control pad on the steering wheel. It will be the center button. You can choose how sensitive the system is also. When it is active you'll also see a colored car indicator on your DIC that shows if you're following too closely. Green and you're at a safe distance behind the car in front of you at your current speed. Yellow and you should back off a bit, red and you're following at an unsafe distance. It's a handy tool, especially on the highway!


Thanks. I have it set to the second most-sensitive setting, because the other one caused me to leave so much room between myself and the car in front of me that I was being cut off.


----------

